# Food expiration?



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

So well over a year ago, we won a years supply of merrick grain free. Basically they gave us 12 bags (large bags) and our corgi only eats a cup a day. We gave away a number of bags, but we still have 3 left. All are past their "best by" date (oct 2014, aug 2014 and July 2014). So my question is, should we get rid of the food or since vacuum packed, is it still ok? If it is best to. Get new food, would it still be ok to donate to the local shelter?

Thanks!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Whenever I have food that will expire before my dogs will be able to eat it, I freeze it. I don't know if a shelter can legally accept kibble past its due date. Sorry you waited until it was too late. The October bag may still be okay.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I generally wouldn't recommend feeding an expired food. It may not be an issue but it is better to be safe than feed a good that isn't good anymore and have your dog get sick. Also, I doubt that any shelter would accept it either, for the same reason.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't feed an expired food nor would I donate it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, just to be on the safer side. I know that I would hate it if I fed a food and my dog got sick and I knew that it was a possibility when I fee it.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

I will never recommend to feed expired food, never. It is not good for dogs.


----------



## Ninety (Mar 19, 2015)

This topic is kind of old, but on the subject of food expiration, as a previous large chain petstore peon, aka employee, and although this isn't OP's case, I would highly recommend checking the expiration dates of any food before you take it the checkout stand. Some of those bags have been sitting around on the shelf for at least a year and sometimes don't get culled properly when they're no longer in their prime, especially with the less popular brands, for example Hill's, Royal Canin, and Innova in my area.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Ninety said:


> This topic is kind of old, but on the subject of food expiration, as a previous large chain petstore peon, aka employee, and although this isn't OP's case, I would highly recommend checking the expiration dates of any food before you take it the checkout stand. Some of those bags have been sitting around on the shelf for at least a year and sometimes don't get culled properly when they're no longer in their prime, especially with the less popular brands, for example Hill's, Royal Canin, and Innova in my area.


Since all these foods have a money back guarantee just bring it back if you notice it is old, or for any other reason. Being in the industry, I raised my Berner on returned expired food and she lived to be a month short of 13 years old! not saying you should do that but expired food may lose palatability but will not go rancid for a really long time. A food company can't afford the law suit, since rancid food could be deadly. again, not recommending expired food, just saying. I guess you can't return food you won!


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

With so many companies issuing recalls on cat and dog food lately, pet owners are rightly concerned about the safety and quality of what they serve to their four-footed family members and how to choose the right food. Great source!


----------

